# New to Me Toro 824 XL



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey everyone..just picked up a 1997 Toro 824XL off of craigslist..this is my first 2 stage blower but it seems to be in great shape. Carb recently cleaned, starts right up with electric or pull start..any owners out there with any suggestions or tips for these? Things to look for/expect? From what I've read its a pretty bulletproof machine. Looking forward to 8-12 inches of heavy wet snow tomorrow in CT!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the form. check belts. check the auger gear box for oil level it runs 80-90 non synthetic gear oil. make sure to check for loose bolts, put air in tires, check and adjust if needed the scraper and skid height. lube the chute teeth with black grease. make sure all the controls are up to snuff. let me know if you have any more questions. MAHALO


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello mryank, welcome to SBF and congrats


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks guys! I think I'll run her tomorrow or friday after the storm and see how she does..checked the oil and put some air in the tires just to start..one side of the handle is a little loose down at the bottom where there are 2 bolts, one seems loose. Is it just a quick tighten?


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

Might be a dumb question but what makes an 824 XL an 824 XL? Obviously the Powershift has the moveable axle but what about the XL?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the xl line was a a type of hybrid. it had the powershift bucket. with the standard friction disk drive. and at a way lower price MAHALO


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any pros and cons to the XL? Seems to be a pretty good machine from what I've read..I sure hope so!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

no not really. it was just for people that did not want that monster powershift. they are the same except for the price toro had to have a middle line to. the powershift was the top of the line back in the day.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Check to see if you can pull the klik pins and remove the wheels. If you can, pull them off at the end of the season and grease the shaft so they don't rust weld together. I have that problem with the Powershift I picked up and will probably need to take out the entire axle assembly and use a press to get the wheels off of the axle.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

mryank9 said:


> Any pros and cons to the XL? Seems to be a pretty good machine from what I've read..I sure hope so!


 
No cons, only pros. You get the bucket and longer discharge chute of the Powershift, without the added weight of the Powershift's trans and running gear. If I could have found a average XL, I would have bought that instead of a Powershift.


----------

